
Twitter Bootstrap, Less, and Sass: Understanding Your Options for Rails 3.1 - joshuacc
http://rubysource.com/twitter-bootstrap-less-and-sass-understanding-your-options-for-rails-3-1/
======
danneu
Well-explained demystification of what's going on the scenes with each of
those gems. Didn't even know they were development-only.

------
amalag
This is a great article comparing all the options for Rails 3.1

